

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? - marcinw
http://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2015/06/02/411473508/how-well-can-you-hear-audio-quality

======
ColinWright
Huge discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654758)

Other submissions without comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9664995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9664995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651122)

------
Nadya
Not once did I pick the 128kbps compression. I don't claim to be able to hear
the difference between an uncompressed file or 300/320kbps mp3, but I picked
the uncompressed version 5 of 6 times. More likely through luck than hearing
ability.

I tend to get my music v0 or v2 compressed. For archival purposes (and to re-
encode for mobile devices where space is a larger issue than quality of sound)
I might get it in flac quality.

For most music genres 196kbps will suffice. I'm not a snob over quality until
it gets to 128kbps (or heaven forbid, more compressed).

